

Urho3D – C++ game engine with HTML5 examples - traverseda
http://urho3d.github.io/HTML5-samples.html

======
zurn
There seem to be quite a few videos on YouTube too.

[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=urho3d](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=urho3d)

------
def-
And there's a Nim wrapper for Urho3D:

[https://github.com/3dicc/Urhonimo](https://github.com/3dicc/Urhonimo)
[http://forum.nim-lang.org/t/870](http://forum.nim-lang.org/t/870)

~~~
girvo
Oh wow, that's impressive. I'm guessing it was relatively simple to generate
full bindings because it's already been written to have bindings for Lua and
Angelscript? I assume that means the authors avoided fancy C++ code so that
binding generators work correctly?

~~~
gokr
From what I have heard from Araq (who maintains Urhonimo) Urho3D does use some
fancy C++ stuff, so it took a bit of work to improve c2nim to handle it. Also,
unless I made that clear, the Lua/AngelScript "bindings" are not full bindings
of Urho3D - instead they are integrated as scripting engines within Urho3D,
although a pretty deep integration and with tons of examples.

And oh, Urhonimo was yesterday upgraded to Urho3D 1.4, but Araq needs to ...
clean it up and push it :)

------
hondaz54
I did try out the engine some month ago, and was positively surprised. It
compiled easily on Linux and all the examples (and there are plenty) worked
out of the box, which can not be said of most projects providing a graphics
pipeline.

------
reilly3000
This is super impressive. I would suspect that the uptake would be massive if
there was the ability to import existing unity projects with little effort for
the developer.

~~~
pjmlp
I really doubt it.

First, Unity already can do it.

Second, I am not impressed with WebGL vs what native offers, other than geek
cool factor.

~~~
vardump
I think you got it the other way around. My <insert computer illiterate
relative> is never going to dare to install anything native. But she can now
use apps that require 3D thanks to WebGL.

WebGL is not where the geek cool factor is, at least not yet. Native might be,
isn't that why those $500 graphics cards sell? WebGL brings 3D to the non-
geeks.

~~~
Tloewald
Seems to me that it's the computer-illiterate relatives that install all kinds
of crap...

~~~
vardump
Yeah. They mess up their computer. Once. After that they're scared to ever
install anything again.

------
morkfromork
The HTML5 samples do not work with Safari on my Mac.

[Log] loading /home/travis/build/urho3d/Build/bin/Urho3D.js.data from remote
(01_HelloWorld.js, line 1) [Error] NotFoundError: DOM IDBDatabase Exception 8:
An operation failed because the requested database object could not be found.
transaction (01_HelloWorld.js, line 1) cacheRemotePackage (01_HelloWorld.js,
line 1) (anonymous function) (01_HelloWorld.js, line 1) onload
(01_HelloWorld.js, line 1)

